# Microsoft Paint, Good to use or Not?



## TSTeller

Hi, just wondered how many people use Microsoft Paint for drawing, I've heard people saying that it's very restrictive but I like it I think it’s really good for learning the basic shapes used in drawing, I've attached 2 pics I did some time ago that have been drawn entirely in Microsoft Paint, normally I draw the basics then print off and add hand drawing to finish the pic, just not this time. Let me know what you think or any tips to make it better, cheers.


----------



## George924

Very interesting work...I can only imagine what you could do with more powerful software such as corel draw or adobe illustrator...nice work. You should really look into some of the more powerful software...also here are some others that may be beneficial to you. I am looking for free software for you.

http://www.onextrapixel.com/2011/03/15/10-best-alternatives-to-adobe-illustrator/


----------



## LEJprints

Gimp is free to download online and it is like photoshop thats what I paint in when I create digital art


----------



## cesart

Very good, esp with Microsoft Paint; the storyline is to the point and really funny, and identifiable too. George is right, a more powerful program would do you wonders. I'm stuck with my Paint Shop Pro 8 and Corel Painter 10 combo, my late wife bought Painter for me and I love it, but it's a little pricey. If you're on a strict budget, like most of us, Paint Shop Pro now owned by Corel, is the way to go. Older versions like 8 do wonders. I tried Photoshop, but I was so used to PSP and now Painter that I use those. Keep on doing your thing, love to see more work.
Blessings;
C~
View my blog


----------



## CMYKgal

I use Paint for now but am getting ready to delve into GIMP. I've had GIMP for a long time but it's a steep learning curve at first. I'm going to watch video tutorials to learn it. BTW, they just came out with 2.8.2 version not that long ago - I just downloaded it a couple days ago. 

Years ago I had some kind of photo-editing software that came with a scanner and it was not too difficult to use. When that computer system got too old and died, I missed that software!

Doing art with Paint may be in some ways restrictive and/or laborious, but then again, as your work proves, you can get good results if you're talented and patient. As I've done more with it, I've discovered a few features I was thinking it didn't have, and will get better results now that I know about those.

But it will also be empowering to be able to do things with GIMP that Paint just doesn't have the capability for.

Keep working on your art - you've got what it takes!


----------



## TrainGraphix75

Much prefer Paintshop Pro, can do so much more.


----------



## TSTeller

Hi all, thanks for ur comments and really sorry for the very late delay in replying i've been haveing trubble with my internet connection, well paying for it really hahahaha so thanks for ur intrest and kind words, I actully like working in paint n now I have a scanner i can add work that i have drawn on paint n then added the final hand drawn stuff the combo works well. However i am gonna try some of the softwear u have mentioned so again thanks for ur time.

best wishes,
Lee


----------



## CMYKgal

Definitely you should download GIMP 2.8 since it's free! Nothing to lose!  

It does have a lot of drawing capability to exploit. I plan to get to that after I master the photo-altering aspects of it. 

GIMP has a good community, and there are lots of tutorials on YouTube. I recently made myself a YouTube account so I could post some video of my pets and then I realized that it was also so useful to have one so I could subscribe to those GIMP videos that I found particularly helpful and be able to find them again anytime I wanted to watch them again.

Good luck to you!


----------



## CMYKgal

An update - I'm finally learning to use GIMP in a basic way and beginning to get the hang of "layers" a bit as well. So I want to encourage anyone who has downloaded it and feels lost at first . . . it will get better!


----------



## tricky raven

TSTeller said:


> Hi, just wondered how many people use Microsoft Paint for drawing, I've heard people saying that it's very restrictive but I like it I think it’s really good for learning the basic shapes used in drawing, I've attached 2 pics I did some time ago that have been drawn entirely in Microsoft Paint, normally I draw the basics then print off and add hand drawing to finish the pic, just not this time. Let me know what you think or any tips to make it better, cheers.


I'm actually impressed with your work on Paint....I've never been able to accomplish much with it. I too use a Corel program which I played around with to create my username icon.


----------



## Lauralight

*Free Software for illustration*



George924 said:


> Very interesting work...I can only imagine what you could do with more powerful software such as corel draw or adobe illustrator...nice work. You should really look into some of the more powerful software...also here are some others that may be beneficial to you. I am looking for free software for you.
> 
> http://www.onextrapixel.com/2011/03/15/10-best-alternatives-to-adobe-illustrator/


Gimp, there's a steep learning curve, but you can find a for dummies book at a library.


----------



## TSTeller

*Hi all again*

Hi, I've been trying new things and it's going slow so not ready to show anything as yet but I have also discovered things that can be done with PowerPoint. I have posted 2 pic's here that have only been done combining Microsoft Paint and PowerPoint.


----------



## pisenber

*Photoshop helps me with figures.*

This is my first post here. I have always been an artist. I am semi-retired now from graphic design where I used Adobe software (InDesign, Photoshop) and QuarkExpress earlier on Macs. I have always been a fine artist too though, pulled in both directions really. Recently I started illustrating a children's book for a friend which she plans to self-publish unless she can harness a traditional publisher. Fat chance. Everyone these days thinks they can write a book. Haha! I also write but don't hold much hope of ever getting my 3/4 finished novel picked up. Oh well, I will still finish it. But I digress... I just wanted to mention that Photoshop has really helped me with the children's book project. I sketch the figures as well as I can with pencil. Then I scan them. Photoshop enables me to do all the fine-tuning of angles and proportions of arms, legs and head positions. Everything really. I have no models and have been doing it all from my head. I am amazed I never used this technique before. I am getting such natural compositions with this technique. As you all know, the slightest "wrong" angle or proportions can really throw off a figure drawing. Once I get the drawing just right I print it out on nicer paper and color them using Prismacolor pencils. I am having a ball getting these drawings to represent the story! I don't consider this cheating but sometimes I wonder if others might look down on doing this. I would be interested to hear what you all think.


----------



## monty

Any tips on digital drawing or painting software of a tablet? I am thinking of buying one and would probably usually have it with me on my way to work, it would be fun to try do something on the train. Obviously would only use my fingers to draw wouldnt be that exact but I have seen people doing it and you can zoom in to paint in more detail. Im thinking of getting the next iPad when it comes out, or any other suggestions? Has to have a really good screen obviously. 









http://print24.com/blog/2014/10/someone-reckons-the-ipad-pro-will-run-both-ios-and-os-x/


----------

